# what kind of fish is this



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

what kind of fish is this


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well its body and fin shape are very similar to my Jack dempseys, but the markings are a little different. It might be a Jack Dempsey.


----------



## mudpup (Jun 4, 2010)

looks like a hybrid maybe jack dismay and convict or it could be a color morph of ether one


----------

